# Beck Decision for me- scr*w the afl cio



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

the independent union that represents me recently affiliated itself with a 
national police organization due to the resources it can provide. to my distaste, this organization is affiliated with the afl cio . i am no fan of the afl cio because they always align themselves with and endorse the democ rats. now the afl cio asserts that they are going to spend 44 million dollars in the next few months to bash the Republicans and to try to get democ rats elected. the democ rats simply do not represent my opinions and they are always the ones whining about the police. several years ago the afl cio aligned themselves in support of a radical left wing group of "indians" who caused a major disturbance in a south shore town. the afl cio punks supported the radical kooks over the police !! they suck big time. where do you suppose that $44 million dollars is going to come from ?? thats right - your union dues. i am going to push for my rights under the Beck Decision - i don't want one cent of my dues going to help any liberal democ rat the afl cio supports - and all democ rats are liberals - any one who supports the democ rat party's platform has to be a naive liberal. hey afl cio - kiss my *ss


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

tell us how your really feel!!!!!!!!


----------

